# Speaker Stands & Furniture



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, I'm a newbie to these boards. I'm picking up a pair of bookshelf speakers and could use some advice regarding a search for some appropriate stands. If you don't mind, could I get some recommendations regarding particular manufacturers? 

We're also looking for some new furniture to place a new plasma tv. Most likely, we will not wall mount because of our location and the need for some storage space for accompanying equipment. I've looked at salamander designs and liked their items. Anyone have some other suggestions?

thanks in advance!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Plateau, Studio Tech, Lovan, Wood Technology and Sanus steel speakers stands can be filled with sand to reduce resonances. I'd be looking at something like those.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Speaker stands are also a good DIY project. Easy to find/use materials can range from wood (including MDF), all thread rod, or PVC. Finish to taste.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with Brent on this one. DIY stands wouldn't be to hard and would be far cheaper then buying if you are up for it. 

As far as resonance goes I would suggest using a dense foam to decouple the speakers from the stand rather than getting a stand that can be filled with a material. Proper decoupling leaves you with a lighter stand (they can still weigh quite a bit) and will remove all possibility of resonance while using a filled stand _might _just change the audible resonant frequencies emitted by the stand. Also, some pre-made decoupling units such as the Auralex Gramma allows for adjustable angled placement of the bookshelves which can also be a plus.


----------

